# Living In Markham



## MJDon (Apr 16, 2014)

Hi all,

New member here. I came across an older thread about Markham but thought it might be best to get a new one up and get some opinions.

I am an Irish native who is looking to move to Canada this year on a long term move. Im hopefully going to be moving over to a job with my currently employer who is based in Gordon Baker Road, North York, ON, Canada. Markham seems like a good spot from what i have researched as a good place to live and get settled.

Ideally what myself and the future wife are looking for would be the below. I would welcome peoples opinion on Markham and whether it might be the best area for us to look at.

*1) Within a reasonable driving distance to work. (Circa 15km to the address above)

2) Has nice properties available at reasonable rates. If i compare say for example a 3 bed town house in Markham for say $1700 a month in comparison to a 1/2 bed apartment in downtown Toronto you get much more bang for your buck.

3) Has a reasonable amount of amenities around (Bars, Restaurants, Cinemas, Shopping & Sports Clubs) Not necessarily looking for a bustling bar scene or nightclub scene but a selection of bars and sports bars to go for a drink or to catch a game is what we would be looking for.*

We are in the 26-30 age group so initial feedback iv had from people is that its too quiet, but from the outlines above i think it is the more suitable place for us and what we are looking for at this time. From my initial investigations i was under the impression that "Downtown Markham" was already complete but looking over the threads it would appear that is still on going and likely wont be complete for a few more years. Either way we will likely look to come to Markham if i am successful with the move and stay in low cost accom for 2 weeks to get a feel for the area before committing to anything long term.

Thanks for any help!

Mark


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

Are you middle aged with 2-3 kids? If so, Markham is great, otherwise, (and I am born and raised in the "City of Markham"), I'd look elsewhere.


----------



## MJDon (Apr 16, 2014)

Liam(at)Large said:


> Are you middle aged with 2-3 kids? If so, Markham is great, otherwise, (and I am born and raised in the "City of Markham"), I'd look elsewhere.


No kids but we are in the 26-30 age group so not sure where you would class that 

Is there anything particular reason you would say elsewhere? is the area as a whole is too dead? Where would you reccomend that would be somewhat closer to the work address i put in the original post?


----------



## luvcanada (Nov 10, 2011)

Other options might be Yonge and Eglinton (lots and lots of 20-30 year olds) or Yonge and Lawrence Rd (more residential than Yonge and Eglinton). These areas are only 2 KM apart. The Eglinton and Yonge is especially popular for restaurants and some pubs. However, while both are about 15 Km from Gordon Baker Rd, during rush hour the travel time may be 30 minutes.

There are two areas of Markham that do have some atmosphere, the old downtown Markham on Main Street/Markham Road north of Highway 7 or downtown Unionville (an old village now part of Markham) that is about 4 KM west of downtown Markham. These are fine for going out occasionally for a beer or dinner but there is no clubbing going on here.


----------



## MJDon (Apr 16, 2014)

Thank you for the information. Checking out Yonge and Eglinton it might be a better place to start at least for a year. Seems way more built up. Will continue to check it out thanks.


----------

